# Automatische Wassernachfüllung



## Teich4You (7. März 2017)

Hallo, da ich bei mir mit einem Schwerkraftsystem mit Luftheber und Trommelfilter arbeiten möchte, will ich auch einen relativ konstanten Wasserpegel im Teich haben.

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie man eine automatische Nachfüllung realisieren kann.
Ein Schlagwort dass ich immer mal wieder gelesen habe ist Magnetventil.

Ankommen tue ich in meinen Filterkeller mit einer 25mm PE Wasserleitung. 
Wie geht es dann weiter?
Was für Material und Bauteile benötige ich um eine automatische Nachfüllung zu bauen? 

Oder reicht eine zeitgesteuerte Wasseruhr die einfach ab und an einige Liter in den Teich lässt?


----------



## PeBo (7. März 2017)

Hallo Florian, am einfachsten und günstigsten ist wahrscheinlich eine mechanische Lösung.
Einfach die automatische Nachfüllung aus einem Toilettenspülkasten montieren.
Millionenfach erprobt (bei Toiletten) und zuverlässig.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (7. März 2017)

Und die gibt es sehr günstig im Baumarkt- so 15,-€ wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Man kann natürlich auch einen WPS mit Magnetventil verbauen.
Magnetventil entweder böse 230V Variante oder den Ausgang des WPS über ein Netzteil und z.B: 24V.


----------



## Dr.J (7. März 2017)

Ich verwende eine Zeitschaltuhr, die alle 2 Tage für 10 min Wasser aus dem Brunnen nachfüllen lässt.  Reicht völlig.

Beim Schwimmteich habe ich Messsonden im Filter, die den Wasserstand prüfen und ggf. ein Ventil öffnen und wieder schließen.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. März 2017)

Ich habe 2 Varianten verbaut.
Einmal ein Magnetventil und eine Gardena Wasseruhr mit Zeitsteuerung.
Florian wie sieht es bei dir aus hast du einen Überlauf ??
Wenn ja einfach jeden Tag 1 Stunde Wasser laufen lassen und somit hast du deinen Wasserstand wieder im richtigen Rahmen und der WW fällt auch für längere Zeit aus.


----------



## Teich4You (7. März 2017)

Ja ich habe einen Überlauf. 
Eine Zuführung alle 2-3 Stunden ist aber denke ich besser für ein konstantes Niveau.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. März 2017)

Meine Gardena Uhr kann ich leider Pro Tag nur einmal zum Befüllen einstellen.
hatt dann immer Mittags ca. 13:00 für eine Stunde laufen lassen.
Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt ein Magnetventil zusätzlich mit einer Zeitschaltuhr installiert um 3X am Tag für 30 Min Wasser laufen zu lassen.
Größere WW mach ich dann nur alle 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Haegar (8. März 2017)

Automatische (unkontrollierte) Nachfüllung halte ich nur für sinnvoll, wenn das Wasser nix kostet 8z.B. eigener Brunnen), sprich die böse Überraschung der Wassergebühren aus bleibt.


----------



## groecamp (9. März 2017)

Da muss ich recht geben... wenn dann noch es regnet ordentlich wäre die Nachfüllung auch völlig für die Katze, da dann das Wasser dann überläuft...

Es ist eigentlich einfach nehm 2 von denen ( https://www.conrad.de/de/schwimmers...ctivity-sensor-ls803-51-ip65-1-st-154986.html ) die kann man durch drehen als Schließer oder Öffner benutzen...und 1 Relais dazu und dann kannst du das einfach bewerkstelligen...
ich regele somit meine Pumpen, damit sie nicht leerlaufen, wenn der Filter mal nicht mehr die Menge Wasser bringt....und ob du Pumpe oder Magnetventil ein oder ausschaltest ist ja auch egal...


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Moin @groecamp .
Kannst du mir ein Bild vom eingebauten Zustand hochladen?


----------



## groecamp (9. März 2017)

wie du auf meinen Fotos sehen kannst, ist der Filter komplett eingegraben, aber ich schau mal ob ich heute abend eine schematische Skizze finde...


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Das wäre nice.
Danke.


----------



## groecamp (10. März 2017)

so wie versprochen hier mal ein paar Zeichnungen meiner Pumpensteuerung so ähnlich wäre auch eine automatische Nachfüllung... allerdings müsste ich andere Messsonden benutzen, da ich ja die Messung in den vorderen Kammern vornehmen müsste und da wären die Messonden nicht so praktisch.
Ausgangslage:
 
Ich hatte das Problem, dass zwar durch 3x DN 100 genügend Wasser im Filter ankam, aber wenn der Wasserstand absank durch den Skimmer weniger Wasser ankam oder wenn der Filter langsam zu ging zuviel Wasser abgepumpt wurde und die Pumpen trockenen laufen... also musste ich die Pumpen dann abschalten und warten bis die 3 und 4 Kammer wieder volllief....
ich habe also 2 Schwimmschalter eingebaut (https://www.conrad.de/de/schwimmers...-ip67-1-st-701599.html?sc.ref=Product Details) wobei der obere Schwimmschalter kein Wechsler sein muss. Grundsätzlich habe ich den Steuerstrom als Niedrigspannung in Gleichstrom ausgelegt. Da ich gerade mit Rasberry meinen Mediaserver und Smarthome-Geschichten mache und irgendwann die Smart-Teich Geschichten kommen, und da ist es besser hier gleich mit Gleichspannung und Niedrigvolt zu arbeiten.
Zwischen den beiden Sonden liegen etwa 90cm was etwa 300l entspricht... diese werden ca. in 45 sec weggepumpt.
 
Diese Sonden könne je nach Geschmack und Bedarf verschieden eingebaut werden. Ich habe sie so eingebaut:
 
Wie gesagt, die untere Sonde muss unbedingt ein Wechsler sein, da die zwei Schaltzustände benötigt werden. Als Relais brauche ich ein sogenanntes BiStabiles Relais mit 2 Spulen. Ich habe mit meiner Modellbahnkiste gekramt und ein Roco Relais gefunden das auch eine Endabschaltung hat. Solche Relais gibt es aber auch für ein paar Cent bei Conrad und Konsorten. So ein bistabiles Relais hält Stellung solange, bis ein neuer Impuls kommt. Da dieses Relais keine 230V Spannung verträgt schaltet diese Relais dann ein Relais das 230V schalten kann. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass wenn ich dann mit der Smart-Teich Geschichte soweit bin, das eigentliche BiStabile Relais wegfällt, da die Auswertung ja dann per Software stattfindet und diese dann gleich das 230V Relais dann ansteuert. Somit sind die Umbauarbeiten dann geringer. In den nachfolgenden Zeichnungen habe ich diese Relais nicht eingezeichnet...
1. Fall
Wasserstand ist unter dem Pumpenniveau, deshalb muss die Pumpe ausgeschaltet werden. Hier wird die erste Spule angezogen und somit der 230 V Strom für die Pumpe abgeschaltet.
 
2. Fall
Wasserstand steigt, aber an das Relais wird kein neuer Impuls gesendet, also bleibt die Pumpe aus
 
3. Fall
Wasserstand schließt obere Sonde ein Schaltimpuls wird an die Spule 2 gesendet und somit die Pumpe eingeschaltet..
 
4. Fall
Wasserstand sinkt wieder aber es wurde noch kein neuer Schaltimpuls an Spule 1 geleitet. Somit läuft die Pumpe immer noch
 

Wenn der Wasserstand weiter sinkt, geht das ganze von vorne los.
Ist also ziemlich einfach zu realiesieren....


----------

